# Tour de Palm Springs this Saturday.



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Anyone here going? 100?

Tour de Palm Springs - February 9, 2013 | Presented by CVSPIN


----------



## fatoni (Jan 8, 2013)

i was going to but i need to find a job and thats kinda my priority. i have a friend going with a group. i hear its a fun one


----------

